# bad on the switch



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

if i were to post a video of hitting the front on my cutty. could anyone be able to tell if i'm just not to practiced on the switch or if it's pretty much right and my shit is a chipper.
what kinda angle would the video need to be at? anyone? what view of the hoppin would be easiest to see anything

i could be way wrong but it seems like someone would notice if i'm early or late or just all messed up lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 08:24 AM~16972106
> *if i were to post a video of hitting the front on my cutty. could anyone be able to tell if i'm just not to practiced on the switch or if it's pretty much right and my shit is a chipper.
> what kinda angle would the video need to be at? anyone? what view of the hoppin would be easiest to see anything
> 
> ...


Headlights on car = 12 o'clock
Put camera at 10 o'clock
Load vid on youtube

My guess is ur not that good on switch, and ur shits a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 09:42 AM~16972836
> *Headlights on car = 12 o'clock
> Put camera at 10 o'clock
> Load vid  on youtube
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

my guess is your probably right. my shit is a chipper and i suck on the switch, first thing i built to hop at all. 

cce fatboy #11 marz
all half inch fittings all straight. only 90 out of pump
3/4 checks
y block to #8 hoses
delta blowproofs t'd up high
straight fittings into front cylinders. (cylinder threads are smaller though, not ever 3/8" i don't think - they are 8")
72 volts
6 rounds cce 3 1/4 ton whites ,deep cups
upper controls extended 1.5" 
165/70/14

can't get it but about 9"-10" up. i also just noticed that my front passenger spring is draggin on the pocket, and it hops to the left the whole time


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

oh yea. 82 cutlass. 307 v8


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

heres another one. my driveway is slightly uphill. not sure what degree but obvisou. cars roll easy in neutral. cutty faces up hill. tire chucks behind back tires in neutral. thinl hoppin uphill hurts any, or helps

dont say helps


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

vids :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 01:31 PM~16973981
> *my guess is your probably right. my shit is a chipper and i suck on the switch, first thing i built to hop at all.
> 
> cce fatboy #11 marz
> ...


Y-blocked under the hood or at the pump? Try #6 hoses instead


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

y block at the pump. have 2 dumps to the front (old lady got mad when it wouldnt dog leg :biggrin: )

workin on vids.

run my #6 (3/8) hoses to the front? 

lettin batts charge they gettin low. although i did get it up a few more inches (dont :uh: me i've had the emergency brake on the whole time. wow let it off and the car bobbled back and forth a few inches, must have been loaded up pretty good)


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 12:48 PM~16974523
> *y block at the pump. have 2 dumps to the front (old lady got mad when it wouldnt dog leg  :biggrin: )
> 
> workin on vids.
> ...


I say 17" max.......wrong combination...


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

well mufasa you seem to know your ish. what do you think? i seen your youtube vids haha. not lookin for all that but atleast 24-30" inches or i totally wasted a lot of money. 

whats wrong about the combination.  :dunno: :tears: :banghead: 

like i said had 3 other lay and plays, but this is first that i've focused on gettin up ya know. 

teach me ole wise and inch getting layitlow-eans 

i know it all depends on the car, combos of parts, and my switch hitting skills, which to be honest i believe are far meager, but its a learning process


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

whats wrong about it?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 12:31 PM~16973981
> *my guess is your probably right. my shit is a chipper and i suck on the switch, first thing i built to hop at all.
> 
> cce 3 1/4 ton whites ,deep cups
> ...





a good start would be gettin all that is high lighted in red out of your trunk


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

yea i know i'd catch it about the deltas. 

cce is close and service is fast. never had much issue with there stuff

not to mention, the motor is a saco, the pumphead is a marz, so all thats really cce is the block and the backing plate. 

if i put in a black magic block or something, what could change other then porting? which i know is important.

and i wish i had ordered other springs like kool aids or something, but i they made me a good deal


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 23 2010, 01:11 PM~16974698
> *whats wrong about it?
> *


Big gear, big hoses, is relatively a flow set up, but hes running low volts....that kills it right there....

If he were light in the front, and heavy in the rear, it would work.....


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

cutlass with 2and 3 quarter ton springs,about 4 turns,cce fatboy,y under the hood to 2 number 6s,had 120vlt here but will do the same on 96.never tried 72.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

atleast i can see from the pic thats its doable. i'd be happy with less then that, but if it'd do that or i had a feather in my underwear, either way i'd be tickled :wow:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 23 2010, 01:35 PM~16974916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


120v :wow: 

V6 ?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 03:41 PM~16975506
> *120v  :wow:
> 
> V6 ?
> *



yea wow


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 09:42 AM~16972836
> *Headlights on car = 12 o'clock
> Put camera at 10 o'clock
> Load vid  on youtube
> ...


:0 those are fighting words


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Mar 23 2010, 02:50 PM~16975610
> *:0 those are fighting words
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 23 2010, 02:35 PM~16974916
> *
> 
> 
> ...




2001 prohopper 84v dbl 1/2 port


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

:cheesy: think i saw that silver monte at nopi in atl. i might even see myself sitting in the stands out there :cheesy:


----------



## Big Bastard Loco (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, forget chipper, my rides a straight Snickers Bar hopper.






Bunch of things wrong. Crap lockup, was in park, wrong springs, and OLD pumps. But hey, im working on it. Its taking me a lil longer than some cause I have a crap job and a baby to support.

So lets all have a laugh at my ride that wasnt built to be a hopper (yet...).


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Mar 23 2010, 05:39 PM~16976907
> *Ok, forget chipper, my rides a straight Snickers Bar hopper.
> 
> Bunch of things wrong. Crap lockup, was in park, wrong springs, and OLD pumps. But hey, im working on it. Its taking me a lil longer than some cause I have a crap job and a baby to support.
> ...



man that thing would be in the 40's if it had white walls :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 04:26 PM~16975994
> *:cheesy: think i saw that silver monte at nopi in atl. i might even see myself sitting in the stands out there  :cheesy:
> *



yea i think that was my second year hoppin lrm rules lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 02:27 PM~16974845
> *Big gear, big hoses, is relatively a flow set up, but hes running low volts....that kills it right there....
> 
> If he were light in the front, and heavy in the rear, it would work.....
> *


So basically you think a smaller gear would suit him better..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 23 2010, 04:54 PM~16977137
> *So basically you think a smaller gear would suit him better..
> *


I KNOW IT WOULD......SMALLER HOSES TOO


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

a #9 and run my #6's to the front?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 05:26 PM~16977588
> *
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 23 2010, 05:34 PM~16977678
> *
> *


Imma break off ur 14 batt car when u get to cali :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 Just saw ur signature :0


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 05:52 PM~16977937
> *Imma break off ur 14 batt car when u get to cali :0
> *


14 batts?


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 05:54 PM~16977962
> *:0 Just saw ur signature :0
> *


which one?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 23 2010, 06:01 PM~16978040
> *which one?
> *


Bottom :0


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 06:10 PM~16978147
> *Bottom :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 06:54 PM~16978619
> * ???
> *


Sorry homie :happysad: 

Its personal between me n this knucklehead :angry:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I believe the big gear is the limiting factor here.
for it to properly pump out id guess you need more voltage

simply changing out to something smaller should result in + inches
with the same battery setup.

dont count out the coil springs tho - up front.
AND - how high you put the back end up to. chipper cars like mine seem to hop the front end up higher when the back is only 1/2 way up.

I went from hopping the front barely 3" on 60 volts
to hopping the front end 12" on 48 volts with fresh batterys,
and a coilspring change / and opening up my front slow down so it dumps faster

my old coils were cut real short and only had about 6 turns
my new coils have about 10 turns on em - and give the front end of the car a nice sway up and down if you start pushing down on the hood.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 23 2010, 07:53 PM~16979542
> *I believe the big gear is the limiting factor here.
> for it to properly pump out id guess you need more voltage
> 
> ...


10 turns :wow:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah maby 10 is a lie. its more like 8.5 turns
im running the dreaded mini truck coils at 3/4 tonage yellow cce springs
my whip was factory with torson bar front end setup soooo...
this is how it ended up getting the front done.


















with theese old ass pumps









and my batterys aint all the way at the rear yet either - so if I re config. the battery rack and add 2 more batts in back there all across the rear by the bumper that should drop some static weight from the nose when trying to hop it.
probly not much but if it adds an inch or 2.... 
lol

im still ok with my whip being a daily chipper tho. its my first and its fun as hell


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 23 2010, 08:02 PM
> 
> 
> ~16979667
> ...


As long as ur havn fun, thats all that matters :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i believe the cce fatboys only got a 1/2 port  which aint gunna help with the big gear ,i did amonte a while back with cce fatboys #9 to the front on 5 batts does around 18-20 with old ass laying in the shop coils lol gunna throw a black magic piston in there and fresh coils this week n see what it can do with real power :biggrin:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 07:59 PM~16978685
> *Sorry homie  :happysad:
> 
> Its personal between me n this knucklehead  :angry:
> *



oh no son i think it's hilarious, feel free to use my post to virtu-hop on his shit! he ain't helpin me, i'm your groupy in this fight!!

i got the batteries almost charged and i'm makin my vid today. i'm also gonna make a scale to sit net to it to visually see my height in the video ya know


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 24 2010, 07:58 AM~16984342
> *oh no son i think it's hilarious, feel free to use my post to virtu-hop on his shit! he ain't helpin me, i'm your groupy in this fight!!
> 
> i got the batteries almost charged and i'm makin my vid today. i'm also gonna make a scale to sit net to it to visually see my height in the video ya know
> *


Koo




Oh...youtube vid please :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 02:41 PM~16975506
> *120v  :wow:
> 
> V6 ?
> *


 Thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see your video homie.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 09:42 AM~16972836
> *Headlights on car = 12 o'clock
> Put camera at 10 o'clock
> Load vid  on youtube
> ...


CHRIS I TRIED TO CALL YOU 1800 310 CHIP DID I HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 06:59 PM~16978685
> *Sorry homie  :happysad:
> 
> Its personal between me n this knucklehead  :angry:
> *


*YOUR GOING DOWN PUTO!!*


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 24 2010, 12:17 PM~16986042
> *CHRIS I TRIED TO CALL YOU 1800 310 CHIP DID I HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

last two batteries are charging. shouldn't be long now til my internet debut/embarrassment!! 

i made a cardboard and duct tape scale, strip of tape every 4 inches just to get an idea.

another questions, if i buy a 72 volt charger, will it actually charge them 72 or 13.? a piece like a 12 volt charger does. and wheres the best deal goin on one right now??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 24 2010, 11:17 AM~16986042
> *CHRIS I TRIED TO CALL YOU 1800 Door Knob DID I HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER :biggrin:
> *


Y YES.......U DID......THATS UR MOMS # :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 24 2010, 11:37 AM~16986225
> *YOUR GOING DOWN PUTO!!
> 
> 
> *


I BEEN HEARN THAT SHIT FRM U FOR A YEAR NOW...


U STARTN TO SOUND LIKE RICNDAREGAL :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16977449
> *I KNOW IT WOULD......SMALLER HOSES TOO
> *


oh snap i was hoping you wouldnt say anything about the hoses. Only difference I can see a bigger hose making is that it could swell a tad more. and i never wouldve thought thatd make a difference until the company I work with, were using rubber lines for a certain tandem axle trailer brakes, and it was using the resevoirs maximum capacity, they switched to handline, and problem solved :0


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjtvXRx0DUs


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

ok well give a few mins if it shows up not yet processed. i think. or did i screw it up??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 24 2010, 12:45 PM~16986999
> *oh snap i was hoping you wouldnt say anything about the hoses. Only difference I can see a bigger hose making is that it could swell a tad more. and i never wouldve thought thatd make a difference until the company I work with, were using rubber lines for a certain tandem axle trailer brakes, and it was using the resevoirs maximum capacity, they switched to handline, and problem solved  :0
> *


 :0 Was just a lucky guess..... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16988031
> *ok well give a few mins if it shows up not yet processed. i think. or did i screw it up??
> *


Yeah that shit dont play :angry:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

weird. if you go into my channel it will let you view it. otherwise it shows video not processed. even my buddy just watched it off his computer


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Works now


Gallon of premium and a match should do it. :cheesy:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

ok is f'n workin now.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

i wouldn't use premium, she's 3 bones a gallon around here. little lighter fluid should get the plush olds seats goin


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

why do the front wheels bobble like that when it hits? it looks like a real piece but the previous owner decided spray paint would work, gotta strip it before paint, and got my 13's painted up to match to the future paint, but don't wanna beat them up til it's all painted. decent chrome no body damage. just dirty birds seem to not hit ANYTHING else


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 24 2010, 03:02 PM~16988320
> *i wouldn't use premium, she's 3 bones a gallon around here. little lighter fluid should get the plush olds seats goin
> *


 :thumbsup: 




Naw for real....its got a few problems...


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

From the looks of the video it appears the car is in PARK Shift it into NEUTRAL BEFORE HOPPING


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

nope its in neutral. no parking break. have to chuck the back tires so it don't roll down the driveway, looks level but its got a good slope to it


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

correction, you might have been right. i made another vid of the back alittle lower. hoppped a little better i think. will upload shortly. it knocks itself into gear during the hop you can see toward the end.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 24 2010, 11:46 AM~16986318
> *I BEEN HEARN THAT SHIT FRM U FOR A YEAR NOW...
> U STARTN TO SOUND LIKE RICNDAREGAL :0
> *


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

on the first vid I count roughly 15" of hop 

I bet your car would hit a little better with the rear end not quite up as high. this is motivating me to video my car chip now.
lol


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 11:31 AM~16973981
> *my guess is your probably right. my shit is a chipper and i suck on the switch, first thing i built to hop at all.
> 
> cce fatboy #11 marz
> ...


lets see the 165/70r14's!!


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

:biggrin: lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 24 2010, 03:24 PM~16988557
> *correction, you might have been right. i made another vid of the back alittle lower. hoppped a little better i think. will upload shortly. it knocks itself into gear during the hop you can see toward the end.
> *


As long as it dont go in park, it really dont matter....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 24 2010, 03:33 PM~16988664
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 24 2010, 03:44 PM~16988761
> *on the first vid I count roughly 15" of hop
> 
> I bet your car would hit a little better with the rear end not quite up as high.    this is motivating me to video my car chip now.
> ...


15" ???


What video were u watching ????

I coulda layed down w my dick hard and it wouldnta cleared me !! :0 

Sorry schimel


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 01:27 PM~16974845
> *Big gear, big hoses, is relatively a flow set up, but hes running low volts....that kills it right there....
> 
> If he were light in the front, and heavy in the rear, it would work.....
> *


What other types of set-ups are there, and what is the difference between them? Also what is the best way to determine what type of set-up to go with? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16989182
> *What other types of set-ups are there, and what is the difference between them? Also what is the best way to determine what type of set-up to go with? Thanks in advance.
> *


All pressure, all flow, and in between

Depends on car, volts ,engine size, weighted, or legit....


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 02:41 PM~16975506
> *120v  :wow:
> 
> V6 ?
> *


yea if u notice the first picture it still lays out in the front> not built as a hopper,but i had to c what it would do at carl casper. yes it has a v 6,number 11 pumphead,some old coils layin around,1 1/2 uppers.i dont run high voltage all the time. only had it at 120 for the show. it didnt loose much at lower volts for real


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 24 2010, 03:28 PM~16988003
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjtvXRx0DUs
> *




TRYING TO TELL YOU BOYS ABOUT THEM WHITE WALLS LOL


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like 12" is your highest hop,get some 3.5 ton with almost a full stack and swap out them #8 hoses to #6 with a #9 marz gear and that cutty will get up more than 30" easy.......


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

has anyone swapped just hoses and noticed any change? I dont think it can have a negative effect.

it almost looks like you have a pressure problem, or there's a huge amount of air in the lines.when its locked up, and you dump it and quickly hit the switch, the the pump should be giving a quickly sharp bog, and stop spinning suddenly.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I ordered the chrome street setup from bmh and forgot what hoses they come with. Anyone have any idea? Oh and upgraded to marz heads of that helps.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 24 2010, 09:40 PM~16990609
> *has anyone swapped just hoses and noticed any change? I dont think it can have a negative effect.
> 
> it almost looks like you have a pressure problem, or there's a huge amount of air in the lines.when its locked up, and you dump it and quickly hit the switch, the the pump should be giving a quickly sharp bog, and stop spinning suddenly.
> *


i switched from #8 to #6 hoses on the rear today, and that made tha ass a lil too hot.... nohomo :happysad:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 24 2010, 08:36 PM~16989969
> *TRYING TO TELL YOU BOYS ABOUT THEM WHITE WALLS LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 24 2010, 07:40 PM~16990609
> *has anyone swapped just hoses and noticed any change? I dont think it can have a negative effect.
> 
> it almost looks like you have a air in the lines.when its locked up, and you dump it and quickly hit the switch, the the pump should be giving a quickly sharp bog, and stop spinning suddenly.
> *



I WOULD SAY BOTH ......GOT A DUMP PROBLEM FOR SURE .. IF YOU CAN'T AFFORD A SQUARE THEN DBL UP 

AND I THINK HE'S GOT AIR 

HOSES MIGHT MAKE A LITTLE DIFF. 

BUT NOT AS MUCH AS A DIFF BLOCK ..IF THAT PORT IN THE BLOCK COMIN OFF THE PUMP HEAD IS NOT ATLEAST 3/8 AND MOST OF THEM FATBOYS ARN'T 
THERE IS YOUR PROBLEM I THINK ....PLUS THE DUMP


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 24 2010, 08:34 PM~16991320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: SUP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN ?? I AIN'T SEEN YA AROUND IN A MIN


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

IM GOOD BRO! JUST BEEN GETTING THIS LOLOW READY FOR THE SUMMER :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS GOOD HOMIE ?? uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 24 2010, 06:42 PM~16990624
> *I ordered the chrome street setup from bmh and forgot what hoses they come with.  Anyone have any idea?  Oh and upgraded to marz heads of that helps.
> *


marz heads will do better but it depends how high you wanna go.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 24 2010, 05:23 PM~16989179
> *15" ???
> What video were u watching ????
> 
> ...


ya know i don't wanna toot my own horn but thats what i seen when play and pause in super slow motion <--loser.

i did a vid with the back just a little up, i'm uploading it now, but it says its gonna take an hour. is my cutlas AND my computer slow? gah! :banghead:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

i think i got some air in the lines too. when the front is down and i i tap the switch, the motor turns over like normal but it's like the fluid is filling a void. it comes up on the second hit. and if i dump the front and hit hit it back up real quick, it chokes up. and the pump whines out but nothing really happens other then noise


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

my f-up. the front tires are 185/65/14 i don't know what i was typing :twak:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 24 2010, 06:36 PM~16989969
> *TRYING TO TELL YOU BOYS ABOUT THEM WHITE WALLS LOL
> *


i got them white walls, they on the back though, those are the ratty rusty's that came with the car. if it'll make a difference i'll throw my 13's on WITH THEM WHITE WALLS prolly hit bout fitty urches den


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 07:45 AM~16995201
> *i got them white walls, they on the back though, those are the ratty rusty's that came with the car. if it'll make a difference i'll throw my 13's on WITH THEM WHITE WALLS prolly hit bout fitty urches den
> *



why hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 24 2010, 06:40 PM~16990609
> *has anyone swapped just hoses and noticed any change? I dont think it can have a negative effect.
> 
> it almost looks like you have a pressure problem, or there's a huge amount of air in the lines.when its locked up, and you dump it and quickly hit the switch, the the pump should be giving a quickly sharp bog, and stop spinning suddenly.
> *


i had a number 8 coming out of my pump y into to number 8 and it still did about 30. just took more hits. after i changed it to 2 number 6s it got more snappy and less hit t put it on bumper. my first hit is about 12in.and the 3rd in on bumper.and i run delta dumps on my front pump, always seem to work good with fatboys


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

while we're here, anyone identify this? luxor pumphead. no numers anywhere. just says luxor. 

OH YEA THIS IS MY BICENTENIAL POST!! 200th!! 
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

so is everyone voting a atleast put my #6 hoses on and see what happens?? would also help with the "does it really help" questions


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VHbvhjBDzg

second vid with back only about half way up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think its the switch box lol :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 25 2010, 02:12 AM~16994411
> *marz heads will do better but it depends how high you wanna go.
> *


Do you kno what hoses came with this kit. I'd like to get like t get like maybe 24 inches r so, nothin too drastic.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2010, 08:45 AM~16995624
> *i think its the switch box lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: the thought has crossed my mind plenty of times.

what do people make homemade hopper handles out of? any ideas?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 09:56 AM~16995720
> *:biggrin: the thought has crossed my mind plenty of times.
> 
> what do people make homemade hopper handles out of? any ideas?
> *


My homie made one out of an old flashlight. :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

just watch the vid... where do we start?!?!

First off, ur pretty crummy on the switch.. e.g. almost bottom'n out, bobble'n tires... id close the slowdown just a hair too

sec... that head just posted isnt a marz, its a fenner style(best used for rear pumps). get a #9 marz

3rd... some fresh coils w as much turns as u can fit , 3 1/2 ton

4th... hoses may help a lil, not as much as the first 3 issues. either run dual #6, or one #8 tee'ed off under the hood


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

see thats what i'm after constructive critacism. 

i was wondering why the wheels bobbled, and i wsn't to sure on the slow down, the car doesn't move alot so i couldn't tell how fast it was actually coming down

as for coils other then those 2 vids and another 2 hopping sessions, they are out of the box. they are CCE pre-compressed. i only took off a round and half from new. 

yea that is the old pump head from the original from pump, it says luxor and thats it, how do i find out what gear it is


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 01:09 PM~16974677
> *well mufasa you seem to know your ish. what do you think? i seen your youtube vids haha. not lookin for all that but atleast 24-30" inches or i totally wasted a lot of money.
> 
> whats wrong about the combination.    :dunno:  :tears:  :banghead:
> ...



CCE is junk in my expirence any way my car is a combination of prohopper rear coils and lower adjustibles pitbul pumps black magic cylinders and koolaid springs 

but its not so much what product you got in the car it helps if its quality and built right but the car needs to be built right FRAME , ARMS , PIVOT POINTS and in some cases WEIGHT :biggrin: but that last one doesnt apply to me :0


----------



## sinister21 (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 11:05 AM~16996982
> *see thats what i'm after constructive critacism.
> 
> i was wondering why the wheels bobbled, and i wsn't to sure on the slow down, the car doesn't move alot so i couldn't tell how fast it was actually coming down
> ...


CCE coils are junk i bought a set of brand new 4 tons and folded them fist hop. for sure close the slow down atleast a turn and get your timming alittle better and if all else fails piston pump!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Mar 25 2010, 10:56 AM~16997478
> *CCE coils are junk i bought a set of brand new 4 tons and folded them fist hop. for sure close the slow down atleast a turn and get your timming alittle better and if all else fails piston pump!
> *


 hno: thats just more power to break more stuff

THE CAR NEEDS TO BE BUILT RIGHT I SEEN PISTONS CHIP LOW 30'S


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 24 2010, 02:28 PM~16988003
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjtvXRx0DUs
> *


run two #6 hoses to da front, if your runnin deep cups in the front switch to shallow ones wit pipe extension, you got alil too much play, run 45 psi in the bak and 50 in the front, bleed your front pump becuz it looks like you sum air in der, charge your battery's on 2 amps for bout 5 to7 hours after you check the battery's fluid levels, add fluid if needed. That should get you to atleast 20-24 mark , Post a pic of your trunk!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 25 2010, 11:13 AM~16997637
> *run two #6 hoses to da front, if your runnin deep cups in the front switch to shallow ones wit pipe extension, you got alil too much play, run 45 psi in the bak and 50 in the front, bleed your front pump becuz it looks like you sum air in der, charge your battery's on 2 amps for bout 5 to7 hours after you check the battery's fluid levels, add fluid if needed. That should get you to atleast 20-24 mark , Post a pic of your trunk!
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 07:40 AM~16995582
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VHbvhjBDzg
> 
> second vid with back only about half way up
> *


on second thaught if you got da $$$$ go ahead buy sum new springs 3to4 ton should work, if not just do wat i posted before and try it again!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 10:05 AM~16996982
> *see thats what i'm after constructive critacism.
> 
> i was wondering why the wheels bobbled, and i wsn't to sure on the slow down, the car doesn't move alot so i couldn't tell how fast it was actually coming down
> ...


your ball joints probably wore out or a-arm bolts mite be need to be tightened they tend to vibrate loose, becareful you can rip a ear off! How you got your pump mounted?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 25 2010, 11:17 AM~16997679
> *on second thaught if you got da $$$$ go ahead buy sum new KOOLAID springs 3to4 ton should work, if not just do wat i posted before and try it again!
> *



fixed :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

post pics of the setup


----------



## sinister21 (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2010, 12:12 PM~16997624
> *hno:  thats just more power to break more stuff
> 
> THE CAR NEEDS TO BE BUILT RIGHT I SEEN PISTONS CHIP LOW 30'S
> *


True that but whats the fun to build it if you dont break it thats the name of the game!


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

thats what i got right now. i'll post a wider shot after while. but 3 batteries on each side, noids behind pumps. fairly simple. 

yea new uppper bushings but lowers aren't inforced yet. will do new bushings on them next week. had to order napa unbre balljoints. should be here soon

i'm gonna run my #6 hoses after the rain stops. see what i get. then i'm done til i get some plating on there. didn't wanna fool with it too much if the setup wouldn't do anything. 

kinda like building a nitrous motor, but never sqeezin the whore.!! waste of time,...but now i'm gettin addicted to tryin to get it higher, every inch is kinda like a drug. i'm lame so i almost shit a little golden brick when i hit that high haha, highest i've ever got, gotta start somewhere though
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

what exactly is chippin. i thought at one point is was the height of a bag of chips, about a foot. 

am i a chipper!? DAMNIT i am. :banghead: :banghead: 

:machinegun: :guns: :guns: "chippin"


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

you need at least two more batteries and ground dat motor! and everything else i mentioned


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Mar 25 2010, 11:57 AM~16998004
> *True that but whats the fun to build it if you dont break it thats the name of the game!
> *



true true but lets do it right the first time and keep the breaking to a minimal :biggrin:


----------



## sinister21 (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2010, 01:18 PM~16998193
> *true true but lets do it right the first time and keep the breaking to a minimal  :biggrin:
> *


Yep yep! mine is all done right and breakin is min but when it breaks it breaks!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Mar 25 2010, 12:22 PM~16998232
> *Yep yep! mine is all done right and breakin is min but when it breaks it breaks!
> *



:roflmao: i here ya i have unbreakables and PITBULL WRAPED FRAME , arms , boxed rear and bridge havent broke anything yet but its coming :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 12:06 PM~16998090
> *what exactly is chippin. i thought at one point is was the height of a bag of chips, about a foot.
> 
> am i a chipper!? DAMNIT i am.  :banghead:  :banghead:
> ...



your cool bro you gotta start somewhere when i first started i couldnt hop over a box of cerial :0


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

where or how do i ground that motor. it only has one prong which is pos+.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

here's a wider trunk shot. i know, i see black mambah snakes too, but i'm workin on it

( and for anyone who cares, that tag ain't attached to me, so i'm not worried about it)


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2010, 01:32 PM~16998333
> *your cool bro you gotta start somewhere when i first started i couldnt hop over a box of cerial  :0
> *


well, how big a box of cereal we talkin? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 12:50 PM~16998502
> *well, how big a box of cereal we talkin? :biggrin:
> *



fruity pebbles the little one :biggrin:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

i'll stop by wal-mart tonight, borrow a measuring tape from the tools and see if i can get that!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 25 2010, 08:32 AM~16995514
> *i had a number 8 coming out of my pump y into to number 8 and it still did about 30. just took more hits. after i changed it to 2 number 6s it got more snappy and less hit t put it on bumper. my first hit is about 12in.and the 3rd in on bumper.and i run delta dumps on my  front pump, always seem to work good with fatboys
> *


Single 8 Y'd under the hood? 2 number 6s is a small amount bigger than a single number 8,but with more surface contact for turbulence build up and bulge than a single #8. Yet people always see a difference between the 2. Even with a single hose, Y'd under the hood, you shouldnt see a difference,but people always report that they do.

But I'm mainly curious about 2 #6's vs 2 #8's from front to back.. Scientifically the #8's can never be a bad choice,outside of ergonomics,yet the small hose could be a bad choice. I wish switches wouldn't break so many dang scientific rules!


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

well i'd try a single 8 to the front but my dumps would be under the hood, and dam the return hoses, i dont even know that it would work.

yea i thought about the flow thing the whole time i was buying stuff, and we left the smaller ported cylinders thinkin it would increase pressure some, and it may be, but i can see...starting half inch, stepin down to #6 hoses and runnin #4 ports. how it would have a pipe line effect and increase the flow speed.

3/8 pipe was too big for my front cylinders, is that normal??? i guess i bought 1/4" npt the fit in them, i'd have to look at my reciepts


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 25 2010, 12:13 PM~16997637
> *if your runnin deep cups in the front switch to shallow ones wit pipe extension, you got alil too much play,
> run two #6 hoses to da front,  run 45 psi in the bak and 50 in the front, bleed your front pump becuz it looks like you sum air in der, charge your battery's on 2 amps for bout 5 to7 hours after you check the battery's fluid levels, add fluid if needed. That should get you to atleast 20-24 mark , Post a pic of your trunk!
> *


is the reason why when i first hit the switch it doesn't do anything. it's the first bit of cylinder filling up the frame


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

HI LOW PISTON PUMP,
8 - 10 BATT'S..
4 TONS 
EXTENDED A-ARMS..
Y BLOCK 
2 45 DEGREE FITTINGS
#6 HOSES TO THE FRONT...
AND B DONE..








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.859_@Mar 25 2010, 03:43 PM~17000241
> *HI LOW PISTON PUMP,
> 8 - 10 BATT'S..
> 4 TONS
> ...



AWESOME! a car that works and drives nice job real talk


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

take the 2 check valves off the pump run a 90 out of the pump one half in check one dump and one number 8 to the front yd off to 2 number 6 hoses> this setup has worked on every g body i have put it on.everyone says shove as much spring in there as u can. not always the best for ur setup. the best i can tell u bro is to try different things that dont cost alot of money and c how it works.



























same setup on all 3 cars. the s-10 and the red cutty are mine. all cce coils.about 6in of play n the front.and all fat boy blocks


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.859_@Mar 25 2010, 04:43 PM~17000241
> *HI LOW PISTON PUMP,
> 8 - 10 BATT'S..
> 4 TONS
> ...


lets have a trunk shot for this one, not sayin to don't believe you, just wanna see how you got it set up


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 25 2010, 04:59 PM~17000412
> *take the 2 check valves off the pump run a 90 out of the pump one half in check one dump and one number 8 to the front yd off to 2 number 6 hoses> this setup has worked on every g body i have put it on.everyone says shove as much spring in there as u can. not always the best for ur setup. the best i can tell u bro is to try different things that dont cost alot of money and c how it works.
> 
> 
> ...


i'm running 3/4 checks because internally they are 1/2 inch, tryin to keep it all the same size, which may be my problem
i need to keep 2 dumps up front becuase my old lady lets me spend money on it, so she gets some kinda say so, and she likes to dump the front corners and dog leg it :biggrin: so my hands are tied on that one.. but i would assume that wouldn't be much of a restricting factor, even since i have 2 deltas to help with the pressure


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

try coming of the the block 1/2 to 3/4 to a 3/4 check to y block to two #6's 
and get new batteries


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

my set up is half 90 to y block, 1/2 to 3/4 fittings, 3/4 checks, reduced back to 1/2 T with dumps up top, then 1/2 to #8 hose ends

i'll just run my back pumps on 72v to the front and be done with it!! :biggrin: 

not really i'm no dbl pumper!!! single to the bumper!! (well one day lol)

edit- all my batteries are only a few months except the too workaholics


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17001502
> *try coming of the the block 1/2 to 3/4 to a 3/4 check to y block to two #6's
> and get new batteries
> *



x2 

but you got dump problems believe what i tell ya


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 25 2010, 04:59 PM~17000412
> *take the 2 check valves off the pump run a 90 out of the pump one half in check one dump and one number 8 to the front yd off to 2 number 6 hoses> this setup has worked on every g body i have put it on.everyone says shove as much spring in there as u can. not always the best for ur setup. the best i can tell u bro is to try different things that dont cost alot of money and c how it works.
> 
> 
> ...



oh bro you don't have to advertise we can tell you have cce the truck is
on fire and the the cars you got the trunks open waitin on them to burn lol


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

what are the dump problems?? how can you tell soemthing is wrong with them?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 07:38 PM~17002561
> *what are the dump problems?? how can you tell soemthing is wrong with them?
> *


They dont close fast enough


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 08:38 PM~17002561
> *what are the dump problems?? how can you tell soemthing is wrong with them?
> *



thats why you posted the vid right ??? 

they plumbed wrong and they ain't even worth a shit on the back even 

atleast get some oil systems and dbl them up and if you don't know what i'm talkin about pm me 

how many cca are your batts ???

and you better get some tie downs


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

MUFASA, redline, biglewy805, S10lifted, matdogg, smiley602, Schimel750

can't wait to see this mans car this year :biggrin:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17002325
> *oh bro you don't have to advertise we can tell you have cce the truck is
> on fire and the the cars you got the trunks open waitin on them to burn lol
> *


damn theres a hater n every bunch. and as far as advertisen, im tryin to show this guy that his shit can still hit with a cheap setup. everyone on this site is gonna tell the guy to go buy a bmh or pitbull piston setup ,nd all kinda over kill shit that the average workin person cant afford to pay for.carry on with ur bull shit..bro
o and buy the.yea my motor was smokin,but the cutty is still on bumper. and daily drives,like a lowrider not a monster truck,going through tires once a month.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Mar 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17003198
> *damn theres a hater n every bunch. and as far as advertisen, im tryin to show this guy that his shit can still hit with a cheap setup. everyone on this site is gonna tell the guy to go buy a bmh or pitbull piston setup ,nd all kinda over kill shit that the average workin person cant afford to pay for.carry on with ur bull shit..bro
> o and buy the.yea my motor was smokin,but the cutty is still on bumper. and daily drives,like  a lowrider not a monster truck,going through tires once a month.
> *



yea you right bro sorry just don't have shit for cce


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

my old chipper 6 batteries single pump with a italian dump :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17003858
> *my old chipper 6 batteries single pump with a italian dump :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :angry: I can only watch youtube vids.......how many inches did it do ??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 25 2010, 10:35 PM~17004043
> *:angry: I can only watch youtube vids.......how many inches did it do ??
> *



MID 20'S CLEAN THOUGH


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 25 2010, 09:41 PM~17004108
> *MID 20'S CLEAN THOUGH
> *


Not bad......if u can clear the top of the tire on 6 batts in any car, i think its good


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 25 2010, 10:44 PM~17004146
> *Not bad......if u can clear the top of the tire on 6 batts in any car, i think its good
> *



TRUE


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 25 2010, 07:49 PM~17002699
> *MUFASA, redline, biglewy805, S10lifted, matdogg, smiley602, Schimel750
> 
> can't wait to see this mans car this year  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: you coming up to the bumperbash ???

its hitting higher than this now :0 :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKPTsZ3G7kY


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17002682
> *thats why you posted the vid right ???
> 
> they plumbed wrong and they ain't even worth a shit on the back even
> ...


yea i posted so people with plenty of experience could tell me whats wrong, instead of me blowin money on stuff i THINK would help.

i'm not even sure exactly what the dumps, i just thought delta to be the most commmon little dump, i can take close ups and find out for sure, or pull out the valve body and find out for sure??

and to the CCE thing, i called and talked to bruce, he knew i had to the money to buy what he wanted to sell me, i told him what i was looking for, and he said NOT to buy a piston cuz it was over kill for what i wanted, and would cuase me more hassle then i needed for the inches i was lookin for, he chose to sell my the fatboy, not even wanting to make an extra 20 bucks and sell me the fuerte ya know
i told him if the piston is my best bet put it in the mail, and said no, i'd recomend the fatboy and i said good business. he thought about the customer NOT the dollar. and thats proof enough for me to do business with them.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 26 2010, 07:53 AM~17006180
> *yea i posted so people with plenty of experience could tell me whats wrong, instead of me blowin money on stuff i THINK would help.
> 
> i'm not even sure exactly what the dumps, i just thought delta to be the most commmon little dump, i can take close ups and find out for sure, or pull out the valve body and find out for sure??
> ...



yea bruce is a good guy but anyway yea you diff not ready for a piston


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 26 2010, 06:19 AM~17005768
> *:biggrin: you coming up to the bumperbash ???
> 
> its hitting higher than this now :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You should listen to Mufasa........the proof is in the pudding homie!


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

well i'm listening to some really good information on here. i'm having trouble deciding which direction i need to go, lots of good info, just some goes in diff directions then others. 

i'm guessing i'm gonna try my #6 hoses since i already have them. and swap deep cups for my shallows with pipe extentions. see where that takes me. then jump into changing dumps, adding batts, or changing pump head


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17004108
> *MID 20'S CLEAN THOUGH
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 26 2010, 08:18 AM~17006714
> *You should listen to Mufasa........the proof is in the pudding homie!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 12:42 PM~16998420
> *where or how do i ground that motor. it only has one prong which is pos+.
> *


it has 3 liittle holes that are threaded take a pick just got to be a short bolt wit a nut!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 26 2010, 08:41 AM~17006913
> *well i'm listening to some really good information on here. i'm having trouble deciding which direction i need to go, lots of good info, just some goes in diff directions then others.
> 
> i'm guessing i'm gonna try my #6 hoses since i already have them. and swap deep cups for my shallows with pipe extentions. see where that takes me. then jump into changing dumps, adding batts, or changing pump head
> *


Yup good plan, but dont forget to add alil air to dem tires and 2 amp charge dem battery's for bout 5 to 7 hours a piece! bleed dem lines!!!!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 26 2010, 06:53 AM~17006180
> *yea i posted so people with plenty of experience could tell me whats wrong, instead of me blowin money on stuff i THINK would help.
> 
> i'm not even sure exactly what the dumps, i just thought delta to be the most commmon little dump, i can take close ups and find out for sure, or pull out the valve body and find out for sure??
> ...


you basiclly tryin to push to much fluid with lil power! its like tryin to fill a water hose compared to a gas pump hose, go with #6 hoses, yea hold on the piston, you got to master regular pumps before you go to the next level!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 01:24 PM~16998854
> *is the reason why when i first hit the switch it doesn't do anything. it's the first bit of cylinder filling up the frame
> *


pretty much yea between that and the air in the lines it will make a big difference, you got to much play, lookin at your battery's acouple of them look old go ahead check dem fluid levels, if they low, buy sum battery acid from oreily's, it bout 7 bucks den charge dem again, dont over fill dem or youll make a mess and the acid will eat your trunk up, if you dont know how much goes in der just ask dem at da store, and charge them again!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 05:45 PM~17001394
> *i'm running 3/4 checks because internally they are 1/2 inch, tryin to keep it all the same size, which may be my problem
> i need to keep 2 dumps up front becuase my old lady lets me spend money on it, so she gets some kinda say so, and she likes to dump the front corners and dog leg it  :biggrin:  so my hands are tied on that one.. but i would assume that wouldn't be much of a restricting factor, even since i have 2 deltas to help with the pressure
> *


BOOM, thats your problem, they looked like 1/2 inch thats why i didnt say anything, the port on the block should be half in. if i remember rite! We did a pump like dat in a s-10, it was 1/2 port block to 1/2 y block, den 1/2 parkers to num 6 hoses, it did well on 6 and 8 battery's, if they really 3/4 checks sell them, get a single 1/2 or just try runnin only one 3/4 check then the why block then 2 #6's for now it will do better i promise! You got alot of options!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 06:14 PM~17001722
> *my set up is half 90 to y block, 1/2 to 3/4 fittings, 3/4 checks, reduced back to 1/2 T with dumps up top, then 1/2 to #8 hose ends
> 
> i'll just run my back pumps on 72v to the front and be done with it!! :biggrin:
> ...


need a closeup of the front pump! Please!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 25 2010, 12:47 PM~16998471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many volts are you runnin the dumps on? Replace the O-rings on the dumps, they are enexpensive!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

youll have rebleed the lines onceyou replce the o-rings!


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

close ups as req.

the dumps are runnin 24v through the switch


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

got the stuf to make a single switch, been walkin around the house practicing, the clickin is driven my old lady nuts HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

what gpm is a 1/2 check. got some in my drawer that are 8gpm, which i think are 3/8.

dam! i paid 32 a piece for those checks!! price might be a little high, but i'm talkin 150 yards from my house is hydraulic supply store


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 26 2010, 08:41 AM~17006913
> *well i'm listening to some really good information on here. i'm having trouble deciding which direction i need to go, lots of good info, just some goes in diff directions then others.
> 
> i'm guessing i'm gonna try my #6 hoses since i already have them. and swap deep cups for my shallows with pipe extentions. see where that takes me. then jump into changing dumps, adding batts, or changing pump head
> *


Mufasa has a cutdog like yours and he's hitting bumper with 6 batteries.......If I had a cutty he already knows Id be knocking at his door for tips(no ****)


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 26 2010, 11:36 AM~17007846
> *BOOM, thats your problem, they looked like 1/2 inch thats why i didnt say anything, the port on the block should be half in. if i remember rite! We did a pump like dat in a s-10, it was 1/2 port block to 1/2 y block, den 1/2 parkers to num 6 hoses, it did well on 6 and 8 battery's, if they really 3/4 checks sell them, get a single 1/2 or just try runnin only one 3/4 check then the why block then 2 #6's for now it will do better i promise! You got alot of options!
> *




that's what i've been sayin from the beginnin the plubming is all wrong 


and he is losing major pressure with those dumps 

that 3/4 check would be fine but only one then a dump and then the y block 
to #6 hoses 

there is no way that car will work with 1 pump ,2 checks ,2 shitty dumps and 1 slow down it will never happen 


that and his batts are his problem ...but hell what do i know ????


an old pic of mine 07


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 26 2010, 05:50 PM~17010783
> *Mufasa has a cutdog like yours and he's hitting bumper with 6 batteries.......If I had a cutty he already knows Id be knocking at his door for tips(no ****)
> 
> *




yea but never trust a cholo with titties on his trunk and white inner fender wells 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw lookin good


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 26 2010, 06:03 PM~17011406
> *yea but never trust a cholo with titties on his trunk and white inner fender wells
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: naw lookin good
> *


  


HATER :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: DANIEL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 26 2010, 07:06 PM~17011445
> *
> HATER :angry:
> *



naw homie you see my shit that was it's last hop 
gas hopped it a few times after and sent that 
bitch to the crusher lol 

7 years is all it could take beat the damn shit out that bitch 

never as clean as yours


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 26 2010, 06:20 PM~17011575
> *naw homie you see my shit that was it's last hop
> gas hopped it a few times after and sent that
> bitch to the crusher lol
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 25 2010, 08:43 PM~17002608
> *They dont close fast enough
> *



gear problem too...listen to the video..you can hear the pumphead spinning as if its out of oil...so theres an issue with the seals either the pumphead or pressure seal...

or the springs are just so soft that theres no resistance on the coil and cylinder extending


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 26 2010, 05:45 PM~17011231
> *that's what i've been sayin from the beginnin the plubming is all wrong
> and he is losing major pressure with those dumps
> 
> ...


sorry i check this topic wen i get off work! but yup this guy knows his stuff, also mufasa, king, todd, switches 4 life, i think i seen all these in your topic they all know the Science!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 26 2010, 05:45 PM~17011231
> *that's what i've been sayin from the beginnin the plubming is all wrong
> and he is losing major pressure with those dumps
> 
> ...


he mite try runnin both them dumps one after the other ive seen it done with oil systems y not deltas its worth a try once he plumbs it different!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 27 2010, 12:11 AM~17014287
> *he mite try runnin both them dumps one after the other ive seen it done with oil systems y not deltas its worth a try once he plumbs it different!
> *



yea that's what i've been tellin him but oil systems are cheap ??


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea but when you on a budget, you got to experiment, trial and error, im no longer in the game due to funds! but i built many pumps in my time! and owned vickers to adexs to greens!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 23 2010, 04:16 PM~16974742
> *a good start would be gettin all that is high lighted in red out of your trunk
> *


nothin wrong with cce homie makes my shit do its thing


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 27 2010, 05:02 AM~17014972
> *nothin wrong with cce homie makes my shit do its thing
> *




well it's kinda like using 87 instead of 93 ounce you get a little old
and wiser you realize that the cheap shit ain't where it's at bro


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

Any progress?


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

im so shure this has been covered so far
but
so you think the tanks are low on fluid ?
and
have you checked your tank fluid level with the front end fully dumped and then checked the tank level with it fully pumped up - to measure the amount of fluid loss your getting - 
im shure its not enough to cause the pump to suck air - but its something to check also I guess maby.

I mounted my pumps at a slight upwards angle incase I get a leak on a o ring on a cylinder or what ever - I can use all the fluid in my tank to get home with it.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

no progress yet i'm usually not around my car on the weekends. i'm listening to everyone and doing what i can with what i got. i'm gonns make some changes monday and log what happens to i can see the difference in every little thing that happens, i really really appreciate everyones input on this. huge help i'm tellin you you all have mentioned things i would never have considered.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 24 2010, 03:33 PM~16988664
> *
> *


U GOT SKOOLED HOMEBOY!! :0 


SHOWED U WHAT A REAL STREET CARS ALL ABOUT


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 29 2010, 03:20 PM~17035431
> *U GOT SKOOLED HOMEBOY!! :0
> SHOWED U WHAT A REAL STREET CARS ALL ABOUT
> *


fool, you aint show me shit! i make my bed hop higher then that with only 1 internal battery!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 29 2010, 03:28 PM~17035498
> *fool, you aint show me shit! i make my bed hop higher then that with only 1 internal battery!
> *


U R A TRUE HATER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 29 2010, 03:28 PM~17035498
> *fool, you aint show me shit! i make my bed hop higher then that with only 1 internal battery!
> *


IT WAS THE MOST IMPRESSIVE CAR AT THE PARK !!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 27 2010, 11:26 AM~17015783
> *well it's kinda like using 87 instead of 93 ounce you get a little old
> and wiser you realize that the cheap shit ain't where it's at bro
> *


i guess ive never had a problem but i do plan on building a hopper and im probably gonna go black magic for the piston


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

goin to try the smaller lines tomo. got the wire and extra switch today to put it in a hopper handle. showed out for a neighbor and had a spring take the first exit to the right and almost leave the pocket. deep cup saved. need chains on the front or something like it. to stop the arm earlier, it locks out hard 

don't think i'm gonna try the shallow cups it already sits up higher then i like, i would need to cut another round to get it back to where it is now.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 30 2010, 07:13 PM~17047981
> *goin to try the smaller lines tomo. got the wire and extra switch today to put it in a hopper handle. showed out for a neighbor and had a spring take the first exit to the right and almost leave the pocket. deep cup saved. need chains on the front or something like it. to stop the arm earlier, it locks out hard
> 
> don't think i'm gonna try the shallow cups it already sits up higher then i like, i would need to cut another round to get it back to where it is now.
> *



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 29 2010, 03:33 PM~17035537
> *IT WAS THE MOST IMPRESSIVE CAR AT THE PARK !!
> *


 i have to admit your car was on the bumper BUT it could have done more!!

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 30 2010, 07:13 PM~17047981
> *goin to try the smaller lines tomo. got the wire and extra switch today to put it in a hopper handle. showed out for a neighbor and had a spring take the first exit to the right and almost leave the pocket. deep cup saved. need chains on the front or something like it. to stop the arm earlier, it locks out hard
> 
> don't think i'm gonna try the shallow cups it already sits up higher then i like, i would need to cut another round to get it back to where it is now.
> *



the reason the spring went sideways is ur cylinders are sitting straight up and down in the hole or u over sized the hole and that allows the cylinders to kick out sideways....what u need to do is weld a pipe ontop of ur tower to keep the cylinder in place which stays straight up and down and that will help prevent the coils from kicking out sideways...let alone get hung up under the spring pocket...from the looks the of the video the springs u got in the car are too soft...i wouldnt even worry about shallow cups or deep cups...ur real problem is ur trying to do too much at once..then u have no where to go when nothing works...u need to find the right springs for the car, then u make slow changes...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 30 2010, 08:50 PM~17050188
> *i have to admit your car was on the bumper BUT it could have done more!!
> 
> :0
> *


 :uh: 

ADMIT IT :angry: IT HITS HARD FOR WHATS IN IT


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 30 2010, 09:08 PM~17050424
> *:uh:
> 
> ADMIT IT  :angry: IT HITS HARD FOR WHATS IN IT
> *


come on dawg, don't bump yourself up more then it is!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Mar 30 2010, 09:11 PM~17050453
> *come on dawg, don't bump yourself up more then it is!!!
> *


:scrutinize: HATER :uh:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17050488
> *:scrutinize: HATER :uh:
> *


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 30 2010, 06:13 PM~17047981
> *goin to try the smaller lines tomo. got the wire and extra switch today to put it in a hopper handle. showed out for a neighbor and had a spring take the first exit to the right and almost leave the pocket. deep cup saved. need chains on the front or something like it. to stop the arm earlier, it locks out hard
> 
> don't think i'm gonna try the shallow cups it already sits up higher then i like, i would need to cut another round to get it back to where it is now.
> *


So you want it to set low? post a pic of your springs, i still think you got to much play, but i could be wrong, your springs are to soft and causing you to overlocking, causing your spring to pop out the pocket!


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

no i don't really want it to sit low, but i don't want it siting higher then stock or anything, about 4 inchs over the tire is high enough for me. i'll take a picture of the spring in the pocket when i get home after while


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Well well well... quit some time since I posted anything on this topic. I had to take a much to unappreciative break from the car but I'm back at it now. What does everyone think. If I'm tryin for mid 30s would Italians or double dumpin work. Or spend adex money. I'm just really into a single dump I don't like the sway when you turn while fluid moves from one side to the other


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 24 2010, 06:42 PM~16990624
> *I ordered the chrome street setup from bmh and forgot what hoses they come with.  Anyone have any idea?  Oh and upgraded to marz heads of that helps.
> *


#6 :biggrin:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

I meant NOT really into a single dump


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 02:41 PM~16975506
> *120v  :wow:
> 
> V6 ?
> *



:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 24 2010, 02:28 PM~16988003
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjtvXRx0DUs
> *


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 01:40 PM~19902422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really not sure what to think. I mean...stewy is gettin pretty good inches for a tricycle


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 19 2011, 08:26 AM~19908750
> *I'm really not sure what to think. I mean...stewy is gettin pretty good inches for a tricycle
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 01:40 PM~19902422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 18 2011, 10:31 AM~19901557
> *Well well well... quit some time since I posted anything on this topic. I had to take a much to unappreciative break from the car but I'm back at it now. What does everyone think. If I'm tryin for mid 30s would Italians or double dumpin work. Or spend adex money. I'm just really into a single dump I don't like the sway when you turn while fluid moves from one side to the other
> *


SINGLE DUMP WILL WORK BETTER, BUT ITS DO ABLE W DBL DUMPS


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Well it has two delta dumps right now. I never paid attention til tonight. One per wheel. If I back up each one with another won't that help with pressure loss still keep from sway. Unless an adex with a yblock doesn't sway when you turn


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 23 2010, 04:41 PM~16976958
> *man that thing would be in the 40's if it had white walls  :biggrin:
> *


that is so true white walls :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Well I fixed some wiring and put in a new ground cable today. Swapped the fatter tires to the front And went to hit the switch. Bunch of clicking batts only lifted rear up once then dead as hell. Solinoids are old and I think taken a dump. One started smoking and nothing oven happened. Where can I order good solinoids I'm tired of there auto zone junks.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 20 2011, 04:07 PM~19917456
> *Well I fixed some wiring and put in a new ground cable today. Swapped the fatter tires to the front And went to hit the switch. Bunch of clicking batts only lifted rear up once then dead as hell. Solinoids are old and I think taken a dump. One started smoking and nothing oven happened. Where can I order good solinoids I'm tired of there auto zone junks.
> *


TOLD U MATCH AND PREMIUM


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

What do you mean match and premium


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Ok never mind. I get it. I'm gonna make something out this car if It's the last thing I do. Which it way very well be


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 20 2011, 06:07 PM~19918184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Ok never mind. I get it. I'm gonna make something out this car if It's the last thing I do. Which it way very well be
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: test ur batts, start from there...........ill help get ur 30" with double dumps


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 20 2011, 04:32 AM~19912817
> *SINGLE DUMP WILL WORK BETTER, BUT ITS DO ABLE W DBL DUMPS
> *


 :yessad: 
U want to hop...2 check valves and 2 dumps for what???


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

I don't like a t or y cuz when you turn and ain't locked or laid you get fluid transfer from side to side and I hate that. Get the batts tested at auto zone or just the same if I buy a tester analog style ain't to expensive


----------



## MISTAH58 (Jun 10, 2006)

Ur not catchin it right and ur letting go of the switch too quick!! I would go with bigger coils too since its a v8


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 20 2011, 06:07 PM~19918184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Ok never mind. I get it. I'm gonna make something out this car if It's the last thing I do. Which it way very well be
> *



been there done that brotha just keep pushin youll get it worken  chris is a good dude just dont get on his fuck you side 

by the way i lost your number homie pm it to me ron has my pump he says hes gonne put the mufasa dust on it :wow:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm running 8 turns of cce 3 1/4 ton springs. So theoretically they are a little more since I cut off two turns correct?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 21 2011, 04:25 AM~19921870
> *I don't like a t or y cuz when you turn and ain't locked or laid you get fluid transfer from side to side and I hate that. Get the batts tested at auto zone or just the same if I buy a tester analog style ain't to expensive
> *


my car has a t and doesnt do that, just run the sway bar.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

I'd have to find one somewhere that jewel is MIA since I got the car


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 21 2011, 12:21 PM~19923669
> *been there done that brotha just keep pushin youll get it worken    chris is a good dude just dont get on his fuck you side
> 
> by the way i lost your number homie pm it to me ron has my pump he says hes gonne put the mufasa dust on it  :wow:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

As far as charging goes until my se1072 shows up next week. Can I hook Like up in paralell com charge with a schumacher reg twelve volt charger


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Edit... hook like three up


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Any one?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Feb 23 2011, 03:11 PM~19942314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I may or may not understand


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 23 2011, 11:54 AM~19940549
> *Any one?
> *


i think it is best to charge one at a time .. instead of parallel

until you get your series charger


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea one at a time is what I decide. Takes a while on 2 amps with only one charger though lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 24 2011, 07:12 AM~19948431
> *Yea one at a time is what I decide. Takes a while on 2 amps with only one charger though lol
> *


x2, but a hell of a charge tho


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok question. I'm changing to my smaller hoses and weldin on tubes on top of the frame to hold my cylinder straight tomorrow. I would like to put on my regular shallow front cups but afraid it'll sit too high and won't have enough play. How much would it benefit using shallow cups if I cut almost or another whole round to run the shallow cups vs the deep cups already in it.
Or try it with the deep cups first. But don't they cause a little slack in the system having to fill up before the car moves.
Any one gettin inches on front deep cups


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 25 2011, 07:11 AM~19957215
> *Ok question. I'm changing to my smaller hoses and weldin on tubes on top of the frame to hold my cylinder straight tomorrow. I would like to put on my regular shallow front cups but afraid it'll sit too high and won't have enough play. How much would it benefit using shallow cups if I cut almost or another whole round to run the shallow cups vs the deep cups already in it.
> Or try it with the deep cups first. But don't they cause a little slack in the system having to fill up before the car moves.
> Any one gettin inches on front deep cups
> *


maybe im jus not seeing it but how would shallow cups give you a better hop? plus you can a lil more spring in there with deep cups.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Not real sure. Someone earlier in the topic said I had a play in the system because of the deep cups. I ran them so I could run more coil and sit like a donk lol. I think I'll try it with them still in and would be able to notice cylinder play I would guess. If the pump turns a little before the car moves that'd be what I DON'T want I'm sure


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 26 2011, 12:35 PM~19965888
> *Not real sure. Someone earlier in the topic said I had a play in the system because of the deep cups. I ran them so I could run more coil and sit like a donk lol. I think I'll try it with them still in and would be able to notice cylinder play I would guess. If the pump turns a little before the car moves that'd be what I DON'T want I'm sure
> *


thats air in your lines..... i know the homie that said that and i've heard that before but with deep cups the cup sits right up to the donut and the spring is under the cup so it seemd like the spring would have a more solid to the frame hit??


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

I agree completely. I assumed that the frame was on the donuts, donut on the deep cup, cup on the spring. I don't see where the slack would be unless the cylinder drops farther down in the cup and the frame and donuts stop on the cup


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 25 2011, 05:11 AM~19957215
> *Ok question. I'm changing to my smaller hoses and weldin on tubes on top of the frame to hold my cylinder straight tomorrow. I would like to put on my regular shallow front cups but afraid it'll sit too high and won't have enough play. How much would it benefit using shallow cups if I cut almost or another whole round to run the shallow cups vs the deep cups already in it.
> Or try it with the deep cups first. But don't they cause a little slack in the system having to fill up before the car moves.
> Any one gettin inches on front deep cups
> *


:yes: single gate 8 batterys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqKEG9KvW5U


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

What's the set up like bigCadi.
Update: changed to smaller hoses and batts fullness charged. Ain't even hittin what it was. Maybe 6 inches less. Also changed to my bigger front tires on 50 psi but don't seem like my lines have air. It reacts soon as I hit the switch. I'll video tomorrow and post


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 26 2011, 06:03 PM~19968433
> *What's the set up like bigCadi.
> Update: changed to smaller hoses and batts fullness charged. Ain't even hittin what it was. Maybe 6 inches less. Also changed to my bigger front tires on 50 psi but don't seem like my lines have air. It reacts soon as I hit the switch. I'll video tomorrow and post
> *


black magic piston adex y in the trunk # 6 hoses to the front 4 3/4 koolaid coils one turn cut off v8 #11 pump head .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMD5ulF7VDE


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

oh ok. less battery and less pump. lol...i'm doomed. not really but i was just lookin up those coils wondering if they'd work in mine. its a v8 as well
what front cups you runnin


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

deep cups :biggrin:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

BigCadi I don't know if my pm's are workin let me know if you got the one I sent you.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Soooooo... I went my a a little cruise to move.the fluids around. Locked the front up and apparently cut into one of the four red wires in the loom on the driver side that also run to the alt. Lost all power inside the car. Lights out side still work. But nothin inside not even ignition switch. Fixed the red wire and checked all fuses. Still nothing. Also no smoke or burnt spots on thewire that was cut. Any ideas. Where is the main cabin power into the car


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Anyone got any idea


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Here's another issue I came across. Why is my set up slow and and weak like my batts are almost dead. Even trippin a solinoid. But when I multimeter each battery I'm showing 12.2-12.6 voltage. What's the deal with that


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

clean your motors...


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 6 2011, 10:04 AM~20026826
> *clean your motors...
> *


pull them off and clean the inside? whar should i use


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

pull them off, take them apart and clean every thing.... i usually sand
mine and soak them in soapy water. then let dry for a week, and you
should be good as new, and have a better response to the speed... :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 6 2011, 07:57 AM~20026575
> *Here's another issue I came across. Why is my set up slow and and weak like my batts are almost dead. Even trippin a solinoid. But when I multimeter each battery I'm showing 12.2-12.6 voltage. What's the deal with that
> *


Thats cuz they are almost dead.....12.2 is not good...i like to see 12.7 and up...nothing less


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 6 2011, 07:20 PM~20029094
> *Thats cuz they are almost dead.....12.2 is not good...i like to see 12.7 and up...nothing less
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 6 2011, 07:57 AM~20026575
> *Here's another issue I came across. Why is my set up slow and and weak like my batts are almost dead. Even trippin a solinoid. But when I multimeter each battery I'm showing 12.2-12.6 voltage. What's the deal with that
> *


is that a load test or just the reading when you hook up to it?


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 25 2011, 05:11 AM~19957215
> *Ok question. I'm changing to my smaller hoses and weldin on tubes on top of the frame to hold my cylinder straight tomorrow. I would like to put on my regular shallow front cups but afraid it'll sit too high and won't have enough play. How much would it benefit using shallow cups if I cut almost or another whole round to run the shallow cups vs the deep cups already in it.
> Or try it with the deep cups first. But don't they cause a little slack in the system having to fill up before the car moves.
> Any one gettin inches on front deep cups
> *


You got me wanting to buy another project car! I almost always ran full stacks everything from 3 to 4.5 tons; had everyone trying to buy them after i'd break them in! the car would come off the ground 2 to5 inches off the first hit! you WANT A TIGHT SUSPENSION for a good hop! Sumtimes that even means sacreficing some of that lowness in the front!


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 3 2011, 09:20 AM~20005238
> *Soooooo... I went my a a little cruise to move.the fluids around. Locked the front up and apparently cut into one of the four red wires in the loom on the driver side that also run to the alt. Lost all power inside the car. Lights out side still work. But nothin inside not even ignition switch. Fixed the red wire and checked all fuses. Still nothing. Also no smoke or burnt spots on thewire that was cut. Any ideas. Where is the main cabin power into the car
> *


did you ever get it running again?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 7 2011, 03:25 PM~20035931
> *You got me wanting to buy another project car! I almost always ran full stacks everything from 3 to 4.5 tons; had everyone trying to buy them after i'd break them in! the car would come off the ground 2 to5 inches off the first hit! you WANT A TIGHT SUSPENSION for a good hop! Sumtimes that even means sacreficing some of that lowness in the front!
> *


you cant hop with no spring in there but you also dont want too much :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

any progress?


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Can not for the life of me figure out the problem. I'm down to the ignition switch but [email protected] e gotta get into there to do some testing. Or buy one and replace and hope lol. Nothing on the suspension been tryin to figure out the no power inside the car problem.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh and to the battery question. THat is not a load test. It is just gauging them with my multimeter


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 17 2011, 07:21 AM~20112178
> *Oh and to the battery question. THat is not a load test. It is just gauging them with my multimeter
> *


Load test your batteries u probably have bad cells


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOT SACO? 818 471-5820


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

All my pumps got new sacos on them. All about a year old with not much use.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Mar 17 2011, 05:03 PM~20115813
> *Load test your batteries  u probably have bad cells
> *


correcto mundo! but i slow charge them first


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2010, 09:42 AM~16972836
> *Headlights on car = 12 o'clock
> Put camera at 10 o'clock
> Load vid  on youtube
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 24 2010, 09:07 PM~16991784
> *I WOULD SAY BOTH ......GOT A DUMP PROBLEM FOR SURE .. IF YOU CAN'T AFFORD A SQUARE THEN DBL UP
> 
> AND I THINK HE'S GOT AIR
> ...


i put a fat block on my front pump and lost speed. it wpuld not get off the ground very good.I put the regular block back in and the car gets off allot better. same gears. same motor and same batts :dunno:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 23 2010, 11:40 PM~16981302
> *i believe the cce fatboys only got a 1/2 port   which aint gunna help with the big gear ,i did amonte a while back with cce fatboys #9 to the front on 5 batts does around 18-20 with old ass laying in the shop coils lol gunna throw a black magic piston in there and fresh coils this week n see what it can do with real power  :biggrin:
> *


I was doing those numbers maybe better in a big body cadillac with #11 fatboy on 48v y in the trunk 2 #8's to front, oil system dump.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 26 2011, 08:28 PM~19968551
> *black magic piston adex y in the trunk # 6 hoses to the front 4 3/4 koolaid coils one turn cut off v8 #11 pump head  ..      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMD5ulF7VDE
> *


96v ?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Mar 19 2011, 05:52 PM~20130126
> *I was doing those numbers maybe better in a big body cadillac with #11 fatboy on 48v y in the trunk 2 #8's to front, oil system dump.
> 
> 
> *



this is the only pic i have.....but had it do better


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

go it running yet?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fresh coils gears and an adex running them batts hott. put them 4 tons in all around you want that azz stiff when she is locked_ make sure your drive line does not bind up>> car needs to roll.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea I got it half way running. If I run straight voltage to two of the four red wires everything works like normal. Assuming its a fusable link but not sure where to find a good wiring diagram for an 82 cutlass


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

Ain't seen this in a while. Car went to the crusher. Got a 64 two door impala. Fixed it up stock and hit a lick on it. Now I'm workin on a nissan hardbody. Four simple pumps. Old school style build. Thanks for all the advi


----------

